# Casual phrases



## blacksmith83 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello brethren,
Just out of curiosity,  what are some casual phrases to recognize a brother. I know theres the question of asking if they are a traveling man, and how old their grandmother is.  What are some other ways to question? After being a master mason for going on a year i have met brothers in random travels and feel it would be good to know these so as to not call attention to them if they prefer privacy in the matter. I apologize if any of this comes across as confusing, just cant think of a better way to explain myself

Cheers,
Lee


Hope all of you had a great xmas with friends n family


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 27, 2015)

blacksmith83 said:


> Hello brethren,
> Just out of curiosity,  what are some casual phrases to recognize a brother. I know theres the question of asking if they are a traveling man, and how old their grandmother is.  What are some other ways to question? After being a master mason for going on a year i have met brothers in random travels and feel it would be good to know these so as to not call attention to them if they prefer privacy in the matter. I apologize if any of this comes across as confusing, just cant think of a better way to explain myself
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Your profile says you are not a Mason


----------



## Canadian Paul (Dec 29, 2015)

In 26 years as a Freemason I've only been asked one of those 'test questions' once - and that was when a visiting relative of my wife's saw my picture of me in my home in full regalia as Master of my lodge and commented "I see you've travelled to the east".

I'd love to see the reaction if a stranger asked me in public "How old is your grandmother?" - and I answered  "Sixteen hundred and seventy-nine years old"!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2015)

If a person that  I do not know were to approach me and ask some kind of question such as "Are you a traveling man?" I would stick out my hand and say something like "I'm from lodge so and so. Where are you from?" I do not communicate Masonically with someone that I don't know personally.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 30, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> If a person that  I do not know were to approach me and ask some kind of question such as "Are you a traveling man?" I would stick out my hand and say something like "I'm from lodge so and so. Where are you from?" I do not communicate Masonically with someone that I don't know personally.


It's always been my understanding it's just a way to greet a brother. That phrase does not mean go into ritual, rather a different way of saying hi brethren.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> It's always been my understanding it's just a way to greet a brother. That phrase does not mean go into ritual, rather a different way of saying hi brethren.


This could be true but since I'm not sure I will stick to a simple greeting.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 30, 2015)

I understand. I actually enjoy the phrase. Brings a different bond to the conversation


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 30, 2015)

The pronunciation of numbers is interesting.  My different jurisdiction teach different methods.

I am a life/endowed member of Pasadena Lodge two seventy two.

I am a honorary member of Lombard Lodge ten hundred ninety eight.

I am a member of Hill City Lodge four five six.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I understand. I actually enjoy the phrase. Brings a different bond to the conversation


I can see that. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 30, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> The pronunciation of numbers is interesting.  My different jurisdiction teach different methods.
> I am a member of Hill City Lodge four five six.


That may be how the Brethren _of that Lodge _desire to pronounce their number but there is no jurisdictional method prescribed under GLoTX.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 30, 2015)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That may be how the Brethren _of that Lodge _desire to pronounce their number but there is no jurisdictional method prescribed under GLoTX.



That's fun.  My other jurisdictions teach very specific pronunciation rules for lodge numbers.  It's rather a pain switching back and forth and working to remember how exactly to phrase each one.  Loose rules in ritual?  Ritualists in some jurisdictions might be shocked.  I'm just relieved.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> I am a life/endowed member of Pasadena Lodge two seventy two.


Not according to the Deputy Grand Lecturer. He would call it Two Hundred and Seventy Two. (Which drives me nuts since "and" means a decimal point in my mind.)


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Your profile says you are not a Mason



I note that too and hence wonder why the question ? I've had two men try to pose as masons to me. I wrote the the GSec on one who will now never become a Freemason because of his dishonesty and attempt to use the fraternity for personal gain. That in itself told me he was bogus or unworthy.


----------



## Plustax (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds kinda weird to have someone on here ask what are some "phrases" to I.D. a mason. Yes...to ID a mason. Why? That is something learned during teachings and travelings. Sounds like Cowan gathering info to pass the West gate.  Careful brethren......


----------



## drw72 (Jan 2, 2016)

20+ years in the military and I can't help but say most numbers phonetically.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 2, 2016)

Plustax said:


> Sounds kinda weird to have someone on here ask what are some "phrases" to I.D. a mason. Yes...to ID a mason. Why? That is something learned during teachings and travelings. Sounds like Cowan gathering info to pass the West gate.  Careful brethren......


Exactly!


----------



## Plustax (Jan 2, 2016)

If blacksmith83 was a true MM there would be no need to ask how does a mason recognize another in....  Clandestine? Hmmmm


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2016)

Plustax said:


> If blacksmith83 was a true MM there would be no need to ask how does a mason recognize another in....  Clandestine? Hmmmm


Certainly sounds fishy.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 3, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That may be how the Brethren _of that Lodge _desire to pronounce their number but there is no jurisdictional method prescribed under GLoTX.


Nothing adopted here or defined in the Digest, but the current interpretation of the Grand Lecturer is that insertion of the word "and" splits it into two different numbers ;-)   Hence "two-eighty-eight" or "two hundred eighty eight"  is appropriate...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't know if I pronounce the numbers correctly or not, no one has ever told me different.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2016)

*holds back urge to troll the troll*

Success !

Quite a reasonable pondering from Warrior....


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2016)

blacksmith83 said:


> Hello brethren,
> Just out of curiosity,  what are some casual phrases to recognize a brother. I know theres the question of asking if they are a traveling man, and how old their grandmother is.  What are some other ways to question? After being a master mason for going on a year i have met brothers in random travels and feel it would be good to know these so as to not call attention to them if they prefer privacy in the matter. I apologize if any of this comes across as confusing, just cant think of a better way to explain myself
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Are you a member or just curious? As a member (of any degree) you would have surely been instructed on how to greet others. I'm not accusing you of being a cowan, just saying that online we must be careful of what we say to preserve the secrets of the Craft. You would have better luck asking your mentor or member of your Lodge.


----------

